# Powdered Milk with protein powder



## Hlanderr (Jan 29, 2006)

Hey,

In another thread someone (Emma) mentioned how powdered milk can be used in protein shakes..... do any of you use it as well?

Emma is from Australia, so she of course would not know much about U.S. dry milk. I'm unaware of the nutrition in dry milk....... is it close enough to normal milk? I just got back to college and I don't have a fridge. Powdered milk would be CLUTCH if it is indeed worth it. Any brand/brew recommendations?


Much appreciated


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jan 30, 2006)

It will work, I use it sometimes. I mean each serving is 8g protein, 4g carbs, no fat.
i made a homemade shake once like this

2.5 serving powdered milk
1 cup skim milk or other milk
2tsp unsweetened coco powder
2 packets splenda

shake together for 45 seconds, 

29g protein, 25g carbs, 0g fat = 216 cals  with skim milk
29g protein, 25g carbs, 2.5g fat = 238 cals with 1% milk
29g protein, 25g carbs, 5g fat = 261 cals with 2% milk
30g protein, 24g carbs, 8g fat= 288 cals with whole milk


----------



## thajeepster (Jan 30, 2006)

its the same nutritionally as regular milk, just more condensed.  I use about 25g (which is equivalent to 1 cup liquid) everyday with my evening shake at work, toss that with a scoop of whey in a shaker, and just add water when you need it.  Simple, and easier than carrying around a gallon of milk everyday.  Tastes the same imo.


----------



## Flakko (Jan 30, 2006)

NEW_IN_THE_GAME said:
			
		

> It will work, I use it sometimes. I mean each serving is 8g protein, 4g carbs, no fat.
> i made a homemade shake once like this
> 
> 2.5 serving powdered milk
> ...


 
You mean cocoa? or Coconut?


----------

